# Crushed Velvet @ Hancock



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

Is the crushed velvet at hancock fabrics any good for using in interiors? if it isnt where could i order some online that is?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

There's a Hancock Fabrics here where i live and everyone i know who has crushed interior in their rides has got it from there, Including me. I see no problem w/ it.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 1 2004, 06:17 PM
> *There's a Hancock Fabrics here where i live and everyone i know who has crushed interior in their rides has got it from there, Including me. I see no problem w/ it.*


 The Crushed Velvet in this car came from Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 1 2004, 08:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks different than what i used to make my pillow case and i bought it Hancock


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

There's 2 different kinds at Hancocks. There's ''Crushed Velvet" and "Crushed Velour". The difference is, The Velvet is heavier, More stiff, And very wrinkley. The Velour is very thin, Shinier, Strechy, No wrinkles, And almost see- through when held to the light. The Crushed Velvet is usually on a roll up on a rack and the Crushed Velour is folded on a small board. 



Last edited by IMPALA JOHN at May 1 2004, 06:38 PM


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

This Crushed Velvet was also puchased at Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Here is a close up picture of more Crushed Velvet bought from Hancocks. This particular color is "Lipstick". It's also the same color i have in my car.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

All of these pictures are of interiors of people i know.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 1 2004, 07:49 PM
> *All of these pictures are of interiors of people i know.*


 How much per yard, out there. Here in MN they dont carry crushed, but they have royality velvet @ 12$ each yard.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 1 2004, 07:36 PM
> *There's 2 different kinds at Hancocks. There's ''Crushed Velvet" and "Crushed Velour". The difference is, The Velvet is heavier, More stiff, And very wrinkley. The Velour is very thin, Shinier, Strechy, No wrinkles, And almost see- through when held to the light. The Crushed Velvet is usually on a roll up on a rack and the Crushed Velour is folded on a small board.*


 wrong!!!!.....velour is thick and for UPHOLSTERY...''velvet'' is very thin,,like for dresses and womens clothing.....VELOUR is rolled up on the rack,,and its in the ''designer fabrics'' section in Hancock...meaning,,,upholstery.....and its velour....the velvet is folded up on the cardboard things,,and is alot cheaper than the velour,,and u dont want the thin shit.....


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62+May 4 2004, 09:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ May 4 2004, 09:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALA JOHN_@May 1 2004, 07:36 PM
> *There's 2 different kinds at Hancocks. There's ''Crushed Velvet" and "Crushed Velour". The difference is, The Velvet is heavier, More stiff, And very wrinkley. The Velour is very thin, Shinier, Strechy, No wrinkles, And almost see- through when held to the light. The Crushed Velvet is usually on a roll up on a rack and the Crushed Velour is folded on a small board.*


wrong!!!!.....velour is thick and for UPHOLSTERY...''velvet'' is very thin,,like for dresses and womens clothing.....VELOUR is rolled up on the rack,,and its in the ''designer fabrics'' section in Hancock...meaning,,,upholstery.....and its velour....the velvet is folded up on the cardboard things,,and is alot cheaper than the velour,,and u dont want the thin shit.....[/b][/quote]
WRONG THE REAL VELVET IS MUCH THICKER THAN VELOUR :uh: thought you knew


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar+May 4 2004, 09:56 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (90towncar @ May 4 2004, 09:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG THE REAL VELVET IS MUCH THICKER THAN VELOUR :uh: thought you knew[/b][/quote]
This dude is right...The Crushed Velvet also has a white backing on it. I just bought some also......


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

i always heard velour is better for interiors cuz it wears out slower


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

which would be better for a bike seat velour or velvet?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:uh: i dont know what im talking about,,,i have never seen crush velour or velvet, what the hell was i thinking of coming on this topic talking about somthing i have no clue about.... :uh: sorry


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62+May 5 2004, 04:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ May 5 2004, 04:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--IMPALA JOHN_@May 1 2004, 07:36 PM
> *There's 2 different kinds at Hancocks. There's ''Crushed Velvet" and "Crushed Velour". The difference is, The Velvet is heavier, More stiff, And very wrinkley. The Velour is very thin, Shinier, Strechy, No wrinkles, And almost see- through when held to the light. The Crushed Velvet is usually on a roll up on a rack and the Crushed Velour is folded on a small board.*


wrong!!!!.....velour is thick and for UPHOLSTERY...''velvet'' is very thin,,like for dresses and womens clothing.....VELOUR is rolled up on the rack,,and its in the ''designer fabrics'' section in Hancock...meaning,,,upholstery.....and its velour....the velvet is folded up on the cardboard things,,and is alot cheaper than the velour,,and u dont want the thin shit.....[/b][/quote]
WRONG ...the thin shit you guys are talking about on a board is really called panne'


----------

